# Sailing to Catalina Island via Long Beach Memorial Day weekend



## DuncanFab5 (May 12, 2015)

Does anyone know what the weather is typically like end of May sailing to Catalina Island? We've done the sail during August. We are taking a 36 Hunter and will have two families on the boat (both with older kids and both with 3 year olds). We have sailed numerous times in open water living here in San Diego, just haven't taken our youngest out yet. So a little concerned about weather... last time it took us about 4 hours and was as beautiful as can be.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Typical is overcast with light winds of 10-15 from the west, locally known as "May Gray" and "June Gloom". However, nothing seems typical these days, 80 degrees one day, 65 the next and that's December. Temps should be 70's in the day and 60's at night, nothing drastic but bring some layers with a wind or waterproof outer layer. Typical to hit the dew point around sun down and everything on the boat gets wet if you are sailing.


----------



## PitApe (Feb 28, 2015)

Usually by the end of May the conditions are pretty mild -- but ya' never know. Chances are it will be fine. Just keep an eye on the weather forecasts. You can always turn around and head back to the mainland if it gets unexpectedly windy/bumpy/unpleasant.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

National Weather Service - NWS Los Angeles/Oxnard
Where are you going on the island ? Over the yrs. we have started to like Avalon more , not so windy once you get there . And a big plus we can generally sail all the way there ,(from Long Beach).


----------



## DuncanFab5 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks guys! Glad the storm happened this weekend and not next. We are actually headed to Two Harbors to camp. Last time we sailed we stayed on the boat, but I'm a little nervous sleeping on the boat with my youngest... She gets up a lot. We do like Avalon too.

One more question- we are taking our two Paddle Boards (both 10'6") do you think tying them to the outside on a Hunter 36 would work ok?


----------



## waterandwine (Nov 1, 2012)

eep my 12' kayak (about the size of two SUPs) tied up on deck when I go over on my Catalina 42 all the time. I tend to tie it up on what will likely be the lee side, but have ended up with it on the windward side also and it does fine. No problem.

In addition to what these guys said about weather, even though it is rare, with the crazy weather we're having, always keep an eye on the it when you're there, because if a Santa Ana or a strong north swell should come up, you'll want to be prepared to head out quickly.

And, you will want to try the new online reservation system or leave thursday or very early Friday morning if you're trying for a mooring field or hoping to get into a decent anchorage with any sort of protection. Every cove along the south side will be jammed full early that weekend. Enjoy!


----------



## DuncanFab5 (May 12, 2015)

waterandwine said:


> eep my 12' kayak (about the size of two SUPs) tied up on deck when I go over on my Catalina 42 all the time. I tend to tie it up on what will likely be the lee side, but have ended up with it on the windward side also and it does fine. No problem.
> 
> In addition to what these guys said about weather, even though it is rare, with the crazy weather we're having, always keep an eye on the it when you're there, because if a Santa Ana or a strong north swell should come up, you'll want to be prepared to head out quickly.
> 
> And, you will want to try the new online reservation system or leave thursday or very early Friday morning if you're trying for a mooring field or hoping to get into a decent anchorage with any sort of protection. Every cove along the south side will be jammed full early that weekend. Enjoy!


Thanks - we were thinking of hooking them to the side? Would that work? As for the mooring, unfortunately we are not sailing out of Long Beach until Saturday -so we were going to hit the online reservations Thursday... hoping for Isthmus Cove... We are not sleeping on the boat this time with the kids, we will be camping on Two Harbors but using the boat quite a bit while we are there.


----------



## waterandwine (Nov 1, 2012)

You likely want to make a campground reservation for that weekend also, and have back-up plans in case all is booked up. The areas around White's, Moonstone, etc are nice and often the last to fill up on the south side of the island.

I've no idea about putting them on the side. I tie my kayak between shrouds and lifelines along the gunwhale, and it works fine (better when on the high side). If that is what you mean by the side, in my experience, it should be fine - tie bow and stern tightly to the base of the stansion fore and aft of where you want them to ride and they should do fine. 

Best of luck finding a ball and a campsite. I hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## DuncanFab5 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks - that helps. We actually have a few reserved campsites booked. We will look at tying up the boards that way. We might be bringing a 10' kayak as well as the Yacht club we have chartered our boat out of is out of dinghy's - have you ever towed a kayak behind a sailboat? Would you suggest tying that on as well?


----------



## waterandwine (Nov 1, 2012)

I've not towed my kayak. From a decent bit of lower-class whitewater rafting in it, I'm pretty sure it would sink. 

Sounds like you guys are all over it, and should have a great time (if the dinghy, sup, kayak thing works out). It sounds like an amazing weekend.


----------



## marke14 (Mar 4, 2015)

Has anyone had experience towing a tandem sit on top kayak? Sorry to thread jack! 

We sail out of Wilmington. I want to make my first trip to the island this year, but I feel like I need to get my sails sorted first. And the bottom painted ...


----------



## windward54 (Apr 12, 2000)

marke14 said:


> Has anyone had experience towing a tandem sit on top kayak?


We have done it in the past, and it was ok. But kayaks don't seem to track as well as a dinghy. And if they flip, it causes more drag. It's why we bought a set of kayak racks from Garhauer Marine. The racks attach to the stanchions and keeps our deck clear. AND no dragging our kayaks in the water.

Garhauer Marine Hardware -11042204

Garhauer is local, and have great products.


----------

